# Top Places in Austria



## Bloober (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey All,
I will be travelling to Austria for a bit over a week later on this year and wanted to get the low down. Can anyone recommend some cool places to stay (for a bit over a week)? Looking to be in the mountains/hilly terrain with good scenery etc. and of course some sweet trails.
Cheers!


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

I've only ridden touring bikes while there so I can't speak for the mtn biking. However, I do vacation there almost yearly so I can give you some tips on what to do while there. My don't miss city would be Salzburg and also the whole Salzkammergut area.


----------



## ich_bins (Jan 4, 2012)

Innsbruck - Tirol is the best area to ride trails!


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

have a look at Saalbach-Hinterglemm.

there are four or fives lifts in the valley, with at least one official "freeride" trail departing from the top of each lift. there are also plenty of hiking trails that can be ridden - so long as you give the walkers there plenty of room and are curteous.



if you book into selected hotels or apartments there you can recieve a Joker Card. this gives you free access to the lifts plus discounted access to other amenities. 

Leogang is in the next valley and with the Joker Card you get to use the Leogang lift once a day.

it is also relatively easy to get to with the train from Salzburg, Innsbruck or Munich.

just google "saalbach hinterglemm" for more info.

the riding around Innsbruck is also good, but the infrastructure isn't as good as it is in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.


----------



## kinopresident (Oct 26, 2007)

Salkammergut Area is great, but also the Olypia Region is wanderful and Seefeld (the major city) is great with lake, mountain and lovely citycenter  Near you can find Sant Anthon and Garmish (germany). The best place for biking is Karwendal Park.


----------



## GooglieS (Nov 16, 2008)

Which location in Austria is easily reachable from Munich via train?


----------



## PHAM (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey GooglieS, check the train connection to Saalbach. That's like the European Whistler 

I put a few trail previews on my youtube channel - more to come from Saalbach. Check this playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4Nzq9s9n1STmjau-0gCNxFWdp9dzOy3s

And this preview of one of the trails there:


----------

